# sql id vergabe um + 1 höher



## Frodooo (5. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine frage bezüglich sql,
Arbeite eigentlich mit access 2002 dort werden die ids immer per neuen daten satz automatisch vergeben. 

Aber etwas intressiert mich wie müsste ich folgendes machen wenn ich in einer abfrage 
ermitteln möchte was das letzte id ist und, und für den neuen datensatz + 1 höher geben kann per sql anweisung

habe in meiner tabelle nur 3 felder id  idtestpersql  und name

könnttet ihr mir helfen oder mit tipps geben wo ich nachlesen kann

danke


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. März 2007)

Hi

Die aktuell größte ID kannst wie folgt ermitteln

```
SELECT MAX(id) AS MaxID FROM mytable
```

um den max. Wert zu inkrementieren brauchst du den Query nur anzupassen

```
SELECT MAX(id) + 1 AS NewMaxID FROM mytable
```


----------



## Frodooo (5. März 2007)

Hallo Nico, 

danke für die schenlle antwort sehr nett von dir.
Noch eine frage bitte wie muss ich folgendes machen das er  mir die NEWMAXID in die tabelle zurück schreibt

GRuss
Frodooo


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. März 2007)

Hi


```
UPDATE mytable SET id = (SELECT MAX(id) + 1 FROM mytable) WHERE id = 12
```


----------

